# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات متصفح المتصفح العملاق Mozilla Firefox 28.0b1 باللغات ar/en/fr فرنسى ,عربى, انجليزى

## mohamed73

*اليوم نقدم لكم برنامج   Mozilla                                                                         firefox 28.0b1  *                                                                                      المتصفح                                                                                                                                                                                             العملاق                                                                                   Mozilla                                         firefox 28.0b1                                                                                    باللغات                                                                                                                                                                                      ar/en/fr                                                                                                                       فرنسى                                                                                  ,عربى,                                                      انجليزى          
برنامج موزيلا فايرفوكس                                                                           mozilla                                                                                                                                                                   firefox                                                                                                                      هو   متصفح    أثبت    جدارته   في                                               الفترة           الأخيرة،     وهو      مفتوح    المصدر        ومجاني     ومتاح                 للجميع                          للتحميل  ،                    باستخدام    برنامج            الفايرفوكس    لن        تنتظر            تحميل                   الصفحات               أبداً   فهو    من         أسرع              المتصفحات                 الموجودة،            يمكنك      تخصيص          واجهة                    فايرفوكس    لتناسب           ذوقك                    واحتياجاتك     ،             تحتوي     النسخة              الأخيرة         من       فيرفوكس        على           مفضلة            ذكية  ونظام                    تصفح       خفي       ومدير          تحميل      وخاصية                التدقيق            الإملائي         للكلمات  ،               كما        ويدعم               الألسنة         Tabs        بشكل                   متطور،  يحتوي      أيضاً        على           برنامج     حجب          صفحات            البوب          أب         كما        ويوفر لك                تصفح  آمن           ويحمي           جهازك من               الفايروسات             والبرامج                   الضارة        التي        قد           تتسلل   إليك              من    خلال      صفحات        الإنترنت. 
مميزات برنامج موزيلا فايرفوكس                                                                           mozilla                                                                           Firefox: 
    نظام حجب نوافذ البوب أب فعال يخلصك من الإعلانات المزعجة.
    يدعم نظام الألسنة بشكل فعال .
    يتكامل مع محركات البحث وخاصة جوجل.
    سريع وآمن ولا يستهلك موارد الجهاز .
    يمكنك تحميل الإضافات المختلفة في جميع المجالات لكي تساعدك في وظائف                                                                  جديدة     تحتاجها     مثل       أدوات          المطورين         وإضافات            محركات           البحث                   والمواقع                                الاجتماعية     ومواقع             التجارة       والعملات.   Mozilla                                                                                               firefox                                                                                      the  new    version  of                                                                               firefox                                                                                                                       faster    and      safer,                faster          and                      easier     to     use       and   sporting a    new        look,    and        this               version        of                                                                                                firefox                                                                                                         sets        new        standards  for    web          browser           innovation.                                                                                            firefox                                                                                                                           is a     small,          fast         and        easy           to   use,     and             offers     many             advantages           over     other    web                browsers,            such   as             the       tabbed             browsing        and   the              possibility   of                blocking        pop-up                   windows.      View           Web      pages          faster,          using        less     of   your              computer's                 memory.    Take                                                                                                             firefox                                                                                                                        with  you             wherever    you    go.              Coincided              browsing        across                      multiple          devices.             Clunky  URLs            forget  -         find          the    sites        you     love      in              seconds.                                                                                                  firefox                                                                                                                             has     the    most   ways   to                customize       your        online                      experience                        specifically   for   the        way       you    use       the    web.              Built          with    you   in        mind,  so                  it's      easy  and             instinctive            to        use     even   the          first       time  you      try      it.                           Thousands      of       Add-ons       (little        extras       that         augment                                                                                                    firefox                                                                                                                        to       meet        your                unique        needs)     just         waiting           out             there  to   help     to     make          more             effort,        have          more   fun    and           be            more         creative      online.                                                                                                    firefox                                                                                                                            keeps       your    personal      info                      personal         and      your    own                   interests   on    the       Internet         away     from         the           bad        guys.               Simply          put,  your             security  is      our   top                 priority.    Mozilla                                                                                     firefox 28.0b1          *Mozilla                                                                                         firefox 28.0b1**  size:21 MB  Release Date :*04-Feb-2014 13:26 *المتصفح مجانى*               
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  عربي* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 فرنسي  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 انجليزي

----------


## kojyy

البرنامج لسه طالع من الفرن احسنت اخى بوعلى دائما تقدم لنا الجديد

----------

